# Ncf - New Camper Fever Extinguished!



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Well my wife and I went to the RV show this past weekend and looked at some of the new campers. If you haven't had the opportunity, check out the Cougar 304BHS, this thing is AWESOME!

I called a bunch of dealerships and got some quotes and the problem really boils down to my current coach. I didn't not realize how low I could really deal them down on the 28RSS and ended up paying much more than I should have. Therefore, selling it outright won't happen, I'd have to ask too much, and trading it in just isn't an option, so for now the 28RSS still has a home!

After the initial shock and awe phase of looking at new campers, my wife and I decided that we really love the camper we have and that it should be at least good enough for us for the next 2-4 years and then maybe we can start seriously looking at a new trailer.

Jason


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Does the fever ever stop??????









Our goal right now is to keep the outback for at least 5 another few years and maybe even more if nothing else strikes our fancy. We don't even look, that's when you are most vulnerable...................like you Jason









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ahh, the fever. After I started looking at duelly s to replace the Suburban, the wife started talking about fivers. I am no longer laughing at HatCityHoseHaulers signature line.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Sit back, dump a nice cold beverage over your head, it will subside.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If you don't look, you won't be tempted









Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

The worst part is I have to go to my Dodge dealer today for some service. How can I not go look at the "Mega Cab" diesel's? I must!

Jason


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Knowing your past history, you'll be towing a new 5'ver by spring
















Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Use my theory.... Bigger or newer is not always better. I wish for many things, but in reality, I feel honored to be able to go camping with my family in the equipment that we have now. I dream of the dually with 5'ver, but as long as we are happy and healthy, I'm good.............unless I find a great deal







(F-350 with a Montana)


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> The worst part is I have to go to my Dodge dealer today for some service. How can I not go look at the "Mega Cab" diesel's? I must!
> 
> Jason
> [snapback]52529[/snapback]​


You're gonna live through this, Jason. Just look at how big the bed isn't - reminiscent of a crew-cab F150.

I likes the long bed! sunny

Sluggo


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I didn't think the mega cab dodges were on the lots yet?
none to be seen around here anyways.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Use my theory.... Bigger or newer is not always better. I wish for many things, but in reality, I feel honored to be able to go camping with my family in the equipment that we have now. I dream of the dually with 5'ver, but as long as we are happy and healthy, I'm good.............unless I find a great deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea...my wife wants the big MONTANA too! (retirement gift? Maybe)


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Mike,

No way will I have a 5ver by spring!!!!







I'd have to remove the shell from my truck and I can't do that! All my fishing rods travel on the top of the truck, plus I use the bed to store/haul stuff that can't get wet or weathered! What past history? The only thing I bought was a truck to pull my TT, because the other one I bought couldn't, at least in my opinion!









The wife and I discussed it and we don't plan on pursuing this any further than we already have. We both are extremely happy with the Outback overall and just got caught up in the excitement of looking at those new ones!!!







I will take your advice though, if you don't look you won't be tempted! So I'll try not to look! : shy

Jason


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Jason,

Those 5vrs have so much outside storage that you won't need to use the bed of you truck.

You could always list your Outback for sale and like me if it doesn't go for the price you want you don't have to sell it. It took 2 months for mine to sell but I did not list locally just on a few sites on the web and it sold to the first person who actually looked at it.

Josh


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Jason,

Just ragging on you a bit











> Those 5vrs have so much outside storage that you won't need to use the bed of you truck.
> 
> You could always list your Outback for sale and like me if it doesn't go for the price you want you don't have to sell it. It took 2 months for mine to sell but I did not list locally just on a few sites on the web and it sold to the first person who actually looked at it.


I see guys like Josh aren't helping your cause









Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey, I remember just a few weeks ago you were battling your own 'fever'!!! So if you almost fell subject to it, how do you expect us mere-mortals to deal with it!!!









Jason


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, I am NO NEW TRUCK MAN, step aside, I'll stop that truck purchase!!!!!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Yes, I am NO NEW TRUCK MAN, step aside, I'll stop that truck purchase!!!!!
> [snapback]52744[/snapback]​


Do you get a cape with that?


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Jason

I have the perfect cure for the fever. Have the DW wisper these two words to you, it wil sober you up in a hurry. I'm pregnant. Worked for me, no new Harley.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

If she says that, I'll be set!!!









Just follow these steps:

1. Find great lawyer
2. Sue the doctor that was supposed to stop the pregnancy thing from happening
3. Buy any Outback, Cougar or whatever I want. Maybe the Ford CXT and a huge 5ver!

Jason


----------

